# Late Romantic era style Book of Cadenzas



## DreamBigKeys (Apr 15, 2018)

I want to compose a book filled with some late romantic era style cadenzas.

I already know what pieces I want to write them for, I just need help writing them. So can you guys offer advice until I finish them?

My book will feature cadenzas to:

Mozart K 488, 1st movement
Beethoven Op 19, 1st movement
Beethoven Op 37, 1st movement
Beethoven Op 58, 1st movement
Beethoven Op 61a, 1st movement
Rachmaninoff Op 1, 1st movement

For Mozart K 488 and Beethoven Op 19, I was thinking of matching Busoni’s style a bit, but with some of my own twists as well.

For Beethoven Op 37, Op 58 and Op 61a, not sure what to do completely (yet).

For Rachmaninoff Op 1, I was thinking maybe a toccata-style cadenza, similar to the cadenza Rachmaninoff and Horowitz ended up using for Rachmaninoff Op 30.

Sort of see where I’m going? Help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

